# Isn't it time Horizon's got a thread? come on.



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm GASing Horizons, especially IIIs, post 'em, I need a reason to order one.


FINE! I'll start.
















I know the last one isn't a 6 but meh, it's Devy.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 23, 2010)

I tried a Horizon a week or so ago, it was an LTD, but regardless....

IT WAS AMAZING!!

Made playing guitar fun again.

EDIT: It was the H-251 but with a Duncan Custom in the bridge and I can't remember what was in the neck.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep. That pretty much sums it all up.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd love to get the ESP V with the Horizon headstock....


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2010)

Penis stocks ftw! thank your OP!

Oh and who can forget the epicness of:


----------



## liamh (Jan 23, 2010)

Phwoar.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


>



Mmmmm HH- looks ugly on most guitars but not that.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jan 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


>


 
MOAR GREEN GUITARS!!!!!!!

Rock on!


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't mind if I drop these off here, then?

































Horizons are by far my favourite guitar model, a Horizon 7-string with a cockstock is my ideal guitar!

Btw, Prydogga is the man, *thank the thread, people!*


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Don't mind if I drop these off here, then?
> 
> 
> Horizons are by far my favourite guitar model, a Horizon 7-string with a cockstock is my ideal guitar!
> ...



 To all this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Penis stocks ftw! thank your OP!
> 
> Oh and who can forget the epicness of:



Most win seven string ever.

Me playing my horizon in this thread.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2010)

Dave, shameless* plugs* get you rep  Great guitar and playing!

*thank your OP*


----------



## loktide (Jan 23, 2010)

JohnIce said:


>



fuck yes!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Dave, shameless plugs get you rep  Great guitar and playing!
> 
> *thank your OP*



It was more laziness than anything but thanks!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 23, 2010)

If ESP released some proper horizons like the ones in this thread, I'd probably switch.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2010)

> Dave, shameless* laziness *get you rep  Great guitar and playing!
> 
> *thank your OP*



Fixed. Better?



vampiregenocide said:


> If ESP released some proper horizons like the ones in this thread, I'd probably switch.



If only non Japan ESP made HIIIs.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 23, 2010)

ESP and Ibanez have a legendary ability to keep their good stuff within Japan...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2010)

I personally think there's loads of great ESP stuff on the US and European markets, the amount of ESP guitars available to me that I want to buy is ridiculous.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I personally think there's loads of great ESP stuff on the US and European markets, the amount of ESP guitars available to me that I want to buy is ridiculous.


 
This is true, but I just think a lot of the stuff is pretty low-profile and uniform... the Jap models are often more creatively designed and experimental with finishes, pickup configs etc., much like we had in the west in the 80's before grunge came and told everyone to go back to playing 60's guitars again. 20 years later, that mentality still echoes in most guitar shops here. It would be nice if innovation got trendy again


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2010)

ESP have all sorts of interesting shapes I think!

The Fs, the Ninjas, the AXs and the Axxion are all very interesting shapes to me.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep, ESP/LTDs overall are great. At least the 401 series upwards. Horizon body is actually really nice, nicer than the M body.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2010)

The ESP/LTD line-up here in the US, and just about everywhere else other than Japan is far more similar to the Grassroots line-up than true ESP. 

Some HIII Pron:


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ESP have all sorts of interesting shapes I think!
> 
> The Fs, the Ninjas, the AXs and the Axxion are all very interesting shapes to me.


 
I do agree in part with that... I love the Forest, even though the Japanese Forest GT does so much more for me than the western ones  Ah well, opinions. We do play very different music, you and I 

Somewhat of a hi-jack in a Horizon thread, but sweet mother of jebus look at this:






I'm thrilled to see ESP/LTD making some singlecoil stuff this year, even if it is only on the 27 fret model and vintage series as far as I can tell.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 23, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> .





H-S FTW!!


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 23, 2010)

Lets get this thread back on track 
yup I does love me some Horizons! 

mine






Not mine , but sexy 









































I really want an old school one like this. got outbid on one last week


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2010)

mikernaut said:


>


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 23, 2010)

This thread is amazing


----------



## budda (Jan 23, 2010)

I totally saw a dick on the black one w/ shapes on it 

Also, the first one in the thread looks weird to me. The regular-looking ones are win. I want a Horizon hardtail!


----------



## Music4Life111 (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 23, 2010)

I am in love with this thread. So much love to the esp/ltd family. <3


----------



## Shinto (Jan 23, 2010)

Music4Life111 said:


>


Kiko!!!!!


----------



## ry_z (Jan 23, 2010)

Hizaki has given me H-III GAS. A seven-string version of this would be pretty close to being my ideal guitar.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 24, 2010)

Note-to-self: I should not have looked in this thread again. Hahaha. WAY too much GAS, now.  Thanks, again Pry.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)

STFU Brandon 
















































ugg im kyle said:


> I am in love with this thread. So much love to the esp/ltd family. <3



*cough* thank it then *cough*


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jan 24, 2010)

JohnIce said:


>


 
Oh man, that is just perfection. Custom shop no doubt?

Rock on!


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine:


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine:


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 24, 2010)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Oh man, that is just perfection. Custom shop no doubt?
> 
> Rock on!


 
Surprisingly not. That's this year's Horizon Custom model, granted it's the top of the line of the production models, but it's still a production model  You're in Aus, you should be able to order it from bMusic, although I doubt it's gonna be anything below $3000-4000 

- edit- More pr0n, Emppu Vuorinen from Nightwish has a sig only available for the japanese market, oddly enough as NW are the most popular in Europe as far as I know...






I do prefer his white custom job with gold hardware though, that thing is sex even without the cockstock


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)

Damn, Dave, you win at guitar. Just because of that, great shot too!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 24, 2010)

Ah, I see...


BRB. Need to change pants.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 24, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Ah, I see...
> 
> 
> BRB. Need to change pants.


 
The only thing I'd change about that guitar is the dimensions of the headstock... it seems to be the same length as the 6'es, but with and extra machine head on it. I think it'd look more proportionate if they made the headstock a little bit longer, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 24, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Damn, Dave, you win at guitar. Just because of that, great shot too!



Ta!


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Jan 24, 2010)

here is my quilt ESP Horizon


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 24, 2010)

You three with the blue Horizons, give them to me naow


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 24, 2010)

in just a few weeks time I will be getting my horizon, me cant wait, my own kiko minus the kiko the mh-327! prepare yourselves for the subjugation that is my epic pic thread~!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome! Props for "prepare yourselves for the subjugation "


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 25, 2010)

Dammit, I just can't stay away from this thread. The sexiness calls to me like a siren singing her song. That was damn poetic, almost.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 25, 2010)

Running low on tissues, but it's okay. I can move onto socks.
This thread =


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 25, 2010)

I REALLY want a solid black Horizon with an HS configuration. I know they're available, too.


----------



## Desi (Jan 25, 2010)

I KNEW I shouldn't have clicked on this thread !! Y'all know my animosity towards ESP for not bringing the good shit here.

Cockstock Horizons are straight thuggin', but that black Horizon with the H/S combo and reversed in-line headstock was straight murda' muggin'! Real talk!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 25, 2010)

what´s up with these things? the ones in the first pics and the ones in the last pics look like totally different guitars! how come?


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 25, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> what´s up with these things? the ones in the first pics and the ones in the last pics look like totally different guitars! how come?


 
The Horizon and the Horizon III are different body shapes, but for some reason they're both called Horizon. The Horizon III which is in the first picture, isn't available outside of the japanese market.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2010)

If only. God how I long for an Ltd or non Japan ESP HIII.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 25, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> The Horizon III which is in the first picture, isn't available outside of the japanese market.



Wrong. The first two are actually pictures taken from DrumCityGuitarLand which is a shop in the US (Colorado I think IIRC?). 












Granted, it looks like they're both CS built guitars but it is incorrect that you can't get them outside of Japan as a US dealer had both of them in stock as new guitars.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 25, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Wrong. The first two are actually pictures taken from DrumCityGuitarLand which is a shop in the US (Colorado I think IIRC?).
> 
> Granted, it looks like they're both CS built guitars but it is incorrect that you can't get them outside of Japan as a US dealer had both of them in stock as new guitars.


 
Haha true  What I mean is that they're not listed on the ESP site, and very rare outside of Japan. Australia and Russia has some good stock of jap ESP's though. To my knowledge, there's never been a Horizon III officially released as an export model for the western market anyway, and that was my point .

Speaking of Australia, I found these new 2010 models from ESP Japan on the bMusic website:











Sleek.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## JohnIce (Jan 25, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


 
I was damn close to buying that, but ended up going custom instead. It's teh sex!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm seriously considering selling my Horizon to get one. Yep, that's right!


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a stock photo of mine..it is now equipped with an EMG 85/SA


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 25, 2010)

i think the horizon III bodyshape is much nicer, with the exception of the silly lower cutaway bevel-thingy. can't see that having any use! if it had the regular arch-top thing going on like the upper horn, then that shape would be awesome as hell!

these things are all really pretty though


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's my beautiful MH400 <3 
(just thought i'd throw it up here)


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 25, 2010)

i got a H-207 with the cockstock. i think there is a pic or two in my profile. I love it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 25, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Don't mind if I drop these off here, then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*salivating*


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 25, 2010)

Chelseadevil21 said:


> Here's a stock photo of mine..it is now equipped with an EMG 85/SA


 
Throw an extra singlecoil in the middle and that's my custom, pretty much


----------



## rob_l (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm biased - But this is one of my favs - Late 80s-early 90s Horizon with solid flame maple wings. Its a beautiful guitar I grabbed for a sweet price..


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 25, 2010)

@Rob: Sweet! It looks a lot like the 80's Horizon played by Bruce Kulick in this video, save for the finish on the headstock:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 25, 2010)

rob_l said:


> I'm biased - But this is one of my favs - Late 80s-early 90s Horizon with solid flame maple wings. Its a beautiful guitar I grabbed for a sweet price..



that's damn sexy...


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jan 25, 2010)

My old Horizon NT-II






And my old MH400NT


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 25, 2010)

That cross inlay looks disgusting.



Prydogga said:


> I'm GASing Horizons, especially IIIs, post 'em, I need a reason to order one.
> 
> 
> FINE! I'll start.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2010)

Chelseadevil and Rob. I approve VERY much of those HS Horizons.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 25, 2010)

I really dig the old Page Hamilton sig, HS config and Wilkinson trem is right up my alley! Unfortunately it's not a 7


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn, i'm trying to save for a new computer and people just keep posting these pics of awesome guitars.

Maybe i'm a masochist, but please, keep 'em coming.

I  to this thread.

Rock on!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heres my H-307, ESP Custom, and Stef B-7.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 29, 2010)

you already know my opinion on your CS ESP.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 29, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Heres my H-307, ESP Custom, and Stef B-7.



Yup, I feel like even more of a jackass, now. With my little RG, it has *nothing* on your guitars.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ash ftw? yes indeed 

















































flame maple ftw too


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 1, 2010)

cockstcosk ftmfw!!!


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2010)

Music4Life111 said:


>



i also own one of these and went back to playing it recently from my caparison 

its such a nice guitar to play


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 1, 2010)

awesomeaustin said:


> cockstcosk ftmfw!!!


 


Only wish the new H7 came with one.


----------



## xMitch92x (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine:










Heaps keen to acquire a Cockstock though.


----------



## park0496 (Feb 2, 2010)

Love the older mh1000s with the sperzels


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 3, 2010)

I did a gig the other day with a guitarist who played an old LTD Horizon 7-string (see-thru black on ash *OMNOMNOM*). I was on the verge of crying. 

Do want.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Feb 3, 2010)

my beast. best guitar I've ever played. perfection.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 3, 2010)

God dammit! Every time I come in here I weep, because I can't afford these guitars, yet.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 4, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I did a gig the other day with a guitarist who played an old LTD Horizon 7-string (see-thru black on ash *OMNOMNOM*). I was on the verge of crying.
> 
> Do want.



Like this?









I miss that guitar


----------



## hypermagic (Feb 4, 2010)

Crippling Horizon gas D:


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 4, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup, that's the one!  I imagine I'd miss it too if I were you.


----------



## vontetzianos (Feb 14, 2010)

OMFG!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 14, 2010)

vontetzianos said:


> OMFG!!





That aqua Horizon is... just _ridiculous_.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 14, 2010)

hypermagic said:


> This thread is amazing







Music4Life111 said:


>



They should make a 7 string version of this.


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 14, 2010)

It's a signature + Horizon lol ... love this guitar too deaf ... still trying to get my lazy ass to change the stock duncan designs to the real stuff ... but the DD still have that nice feel ...


----------



## mrjameskent (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got my Page Hamilton signature LTD Horizon for sale in the guitar market forum here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...d/102196-esp-ltd-page-hamilton-signature.html 

Thanks
j


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 16, 2010)

mrjameskent said:


> I've got my Page Hamilton signature LTD Horizon for sale in the guitar market forum here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...d/102196-esp-ltd-page-hamilton-signature.html
> 
> ...


 
I would totally buy that, if it had an extra string


----------



## neoblaze5 (Feb 19, 2010)

ah.....they should bring back the old horizon headstock!

i don't understand why you guys call it a cockstock? doesn't look too much like a penis to me....


----------



## Rabsa (Feb 25, 2010)

This one is really sick. I've seen one at local musicstore a couple of years ago. It's absolutely gorgeous. It's a shame that good pics of this beauty is so hard to find. 


Guitar is actually limited run of ESP EV Fin, only 10 made and sold in Finland in 2005. First Emppu Vuorinen signature ESP model.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 25, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Penis stocks ftw! thank your OP!



I dunno about you, buddy, but my wang doesn't look like that - maybe you should get it checked out...


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 25, 2010)

I've decided that after some incidents and not getting a certain guitar I was planning on getting, I'm going to get this awesome beast! 






 Ebony unbound board ftw!


----------



## -mouse- (Jun 3, 2010)

horrible horrible gas for a MH 327.



mat091285 said:


> It's a signature + Horizon lol ... love this guitar too deaf ... still trying to get my lazy ass to change the stock duncan designs to the real stuff ... but the DD still have that nice feel ...



Also this. What is that? Are those even around anymore?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 3, 2010)

Thats an early 2000s ESP LTD SC500 which was the first Stephen Carpenter Sig. They discontinued all the 6 strings a few years ago but they haven't made the SC500 in probably 8 years or more IIRC. I had one as my main guitar for several years and still have the custom shop ESP version. Great guitars!


----------



## rob_l (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure what year - But definitely during the Kramer "OFR Wars"... lol Parallel Axis in the neck - All original... Flame maple body wings...


----------



## playstopause (Jun 3, 2010)

^

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ridner (Jun 3, 2010)

The Hevy Devy 7 is killer


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 3, 2010)

Am I the only one who likes the new Horizon headstock way better than the cockstock and the pointed headstock?


----------



## mat091285 (Jun 3, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> Thats an early 2000s ESP LTD SC500 which was the first Stephen Carpenter Sig. They discontinued all the 6 strings a few years ago but they haven't made the SC500 in probably 8 years or more IIRC. I had one as my main guitar for several years and still have the custom shop ESP version. Great guitars!



+1 ... it's a sweet guitar! i was lucky to score this half a year back ...


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 3, 2010)

mrp5150 said:


> Am I the only one who likes the new Horizon headstock way better than the cockstock and the pointed headstock?



Most likely. 


I'm still trying to figure out why it's called a "cockstock" if it's a teardrop shape?


----------



## Philligan (Jun 4, 2010)

mrp5150 said:


> Am I the only one who likes the new Horizon headstock way better than the cockstock and the pointed headstock?




I'm definitely on the fence. Leaning towards cockstock, though, I can't lie.

Mine:


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 4, 2010)

That is the best finish I've ever seen on any guitar. Hot damn!


----------



## slapnutz (Jun 4, 2010)

I dunno it this qualifies exactly but I've been sorta gasing for this..

EPS's "Edwards" version

Its got the config I want in a stock guitar...which is very hard to find. Either H/H or S/H ... Direct Mount Pickups ... Floyd ... 2 Knobs ... Neck&Head Binding ... 3way switch... jackson/esp style headstock reversed.


I'm sure the anti-abalone/mother of pearl club probably hates it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2010)

Damn you Shinji. You even took off the pics of your Black Satin Horizon too.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 4, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> I dunno it this qualifies exactly but I've been sorta gasing for this..
> 
> EPS's "Edwards" version
> 
> ...



yeah this guitar looks like a guitar and a bunch shellfish had a fight, and im not sure who won... way too much abalone ....


----------



## Vyn (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd like to thank the OP for my relapse of GAS 

Seriously nice guitars to play.


----------



## slapnutz (Jun 4, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> yeah this guitar looks like a guitar and a bunch shellfish had a fight, and im not sure who won... way too much abalone ....



To be honest, I kinda have to agree. Personaly I'd go with offset dots or offset small triangles poiting towards the headstock instead of the "tree of life".

... also would be nice if the humbucker cavity was following the pickup contour instead of being square. (although thats something a covered BKP wouldnt fix)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 6, 2010)

that edwards isn't a horizon just FYI...


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 6, 2010)

^ Now THAT is a post.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 6, 2010)

I wasn't familiar with this HIII shape. Looks killer IMO!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 7, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ^ Now THAT is a post.



Yes. One that makes me cry from GAS pains.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 7, 2010)

That green one with the reverse headstock and neck single coil is potentially the nicest guitar I've ever seen.

Just made it a hardtail and I'm sold


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

ohhh man the Green and purple hum /single Horizons are killer. It's kinda silly but I also really love the old digital looking font they used back in the day for "Horizon"


----------



## ephrion (Jun 7, 2010)

Sold this to Matt Smith of Theocracy:

















Amazing, beautiful guitar


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 7, 2010)

Horizon III's


----------



## Green_jelly88 (Jun 7, 2010)

One of my babies. Wouldn't mind another one.


----------



## MJMinky (Mar 17, 2013)

I think that this thread must be revived.
So, I'll just leave these here:
My Ltd h207









Something beautiful:


----------



## Symbolical (Mar 18, 2013)

I love my ESP Brett Garsed signature Horizon


----------

